# installing new Vega fence on old Craftsman table saw.



## woodworkingbuff (Mar 24, 2013)

I am trying to put a Vega fence system on a old craftsman table saw from the 50's.
I put the front rail on with no problem.
But the back rail, the holes don't line up with my table.
I not only have to drill holes in the table I also have to drill holes in the rail.
There are no dimensions for the back rail.
Has anyone else had this problem?
Can anyone give me any advice?
Thanks.


----------



## jbartle (Oct 19, 2012)

Should be able to drill holes in the table to match the rail. Not sure what you mean by dimensions for the back rail?


----------



## woodworkingbuff (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't know how set the back rail to drill the holes. The holes in the back rail don't even come close to my table.


----------

